# Pie Crust in SketchUp?



## SketchUp Guru (25 May 2008)

Any interest in drawing something like that?




_Click on the picture._


----------



## houtslager (25 May 2008)

:shock: you gotta be kidding me :shock:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (25 May 2008)

houtslager":2z65y7jb said:


> :shock: you gotta be kidding me :shock:



Whaddaya mean, Karl?


----------



## Chems (25 May 2008)




----------



## SketchUp Guru (25 May 2008)

Chems":1hf4ox7x said:


>



Your point?


----------



## Chems (25 May 2008)

My point been I was going to convert it to SketchUp for you but with that attitude I shant bother!


----------



## SketchUp Guru (25 May 2008)

What attitude? You posted an image without any text explaining why or what it had to do with my post. I was just curious.


----------



## Chems (25 May 2008)

Well I thought it was evident, you asked for a pie crust and theres a pie crust.


----------



## houtslager (26 May 2008)

oh my oh my Dave, sorry if I delayed a bit in reply, 
 electrics popped.

I meant to post a 2nd before you posted but alas............

I meant to add I'm having enough troubles trying to copy and paste
over a said distance a certain number of components :-(

when you have a mo'could you tell me how please.

all the best over there, as its pretty wet here now :-(

karl


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 May 2008)

Ah Karl, we really need to find a way to get together. Or at least chat. Do you have Skype?

Click on the image. It'll take you to the tutorial I did showing how that was done.

I hope you dry out soon and that the electricity doesn't fail again. we've been rather chilly over here and, I guess, dry. It's gotten warm and humid here today, though and we might experience some tornadic activity. I hope not to see the Wizard of Oz anytime soon, though.

Best to you, my friend.


----------

